# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  RBS 6 Nations

## myra129

Just in case anyone interested I thought id post the RBS Six Nations Fixtures because as we all know their starting soon!!!!

Sat 4th February 2006 

Wales v England
Twickenham
Kickoff 15:30 

Ireland v Italy
Dublin
Kickoff 13:30 

Sun 5th February 2006

Scotland v France
Murrayfield Stadium
Kickoff 15.00

Sat 11th February 2006 

France v Ireland 
Stade De France 
Kickoff 14:30 

Italy v England
Flaminio Stadium
Kickoff 17:00

Sun 12th February 2006

Wales vs Scotland 
Millennium Stadium 
Kickoff 15:00

Sat 25th February 2006 

France vs Italy 
Stade De France 
Kickoff 15:00

Scotland vs England 
Murrayfield Stadium 
Kickoff 17:30 

Sun 26th February 2006

Ireland vs Wales 
Lansdowne Road
Kickoff 15:00 

Whys there a 2 week break?

Sat 11th March 2006

Ireland vs Scotland 
Lansdowne Road 
Kickoff 15:30 

Wales vs Italy 
Millennium Stadium 
Kickoff 13:30 

Sun 12th March 2006 

France vs England 
Stade De France 
Kickoff 16:00

Sat 18th March 2006 

England vs Ireland 
Twickenham 
Kickoff 17:30 

Italy vs Scotland 
Flaminio Stadium 
Kickoff 14:30

Wales vs France 
Millennium Stadium 
Kickoff 15:30

----------


## Siobhan

oohh our last game is against england... can't wait for this to start again... maybe this time is Ireland's turn

----------


## myra129

Im from Wales and our first match is against England, but with Henson out for the first 3 matches I dont think we have a chance of repeating last years amazing win  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

That was just a fluke... I reckon France will win it again and there will be no 3 crown winner this year...

----------


## myra129

Yeh your probably right, I'd love it if we did it again though, I went out last year and atmosphere was amazing, my m8 acctually cried when we won lol.

----------


## alan45

> oohh our last game is against england... can't wait for this to start again... maybe this time is Ireland's turn


Lets hope so. I hope they play David Humphries in place of Ronan O'Gara  :Cheer:

----------


## Siobhan

> Lets hope so. I hope they play David Humphries in place of Ronan O'Gara


Is Ronan back to fitness level? and is stringer going to be in the line up too.. they work so well together and are very strong against opposition

----------


## alan45

Heres the Squad

----------


## myra129

Ireland played really well against Wales last year, you've got a strong team.

----------


## Katy

i love the six nations. I hope ireland can do it this year they were so good last year.

----------


## Siobhan

Amazing Irish comeback, I honestly thought all was lost when I saw 43 - 3. but we took them on and at one stage I really thought we could win it. Go Ireland and bring on the Brits

----------


## myra129

Did you see the scottish guy who ran the length of the pitch to score?? Even tho i'm Welsh i was cheering on cause it was amazing.

----------


## Katy

yeh. Why on earth would that scottish player kick the other guy in the head. He knew hed get sent off.

----------


## Jojo

> yeh. Why on earth would that scottish player kick the other guy in the head. He knew hed get sent off.


I think it was more instinct than intentional though - watching the replays, I think it was more of a reaction to being tackled late, but he still had to be red carded for sure

----------


## Katy

yay Ireland Wales tomorrow. I wonder whether Henson is Going to make his comeback.

----------


## Jojo

Not enjoying the France v Italy game - constantly stopping, handling errors galore (sp?)  currently 11-12

----------


## Katy

i hate picky referees. Ive been banned from the living room as ive watched one game of rugby today all ready just cause i was bored. 

Scotland England is the late kick off isnt it. My aunties scottish and my uncles English. Its always good when they clash.

----------


## Jojo

Yep, the Calcutta Cup up for grabs 5.30 kick off.  I hope England come out better than they did against the Italians - the way Scotland have been playing, if England come out bad in the first half, they'll lose it, no question.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

The French were lucky to emerge victorious today.

----------


## alan45

> Yep, the Calcutta Cup up for grabs 5.30 kick off.  I hope England come out better than they did against the Italians - the way Scotland have been playing, if England come out bad in the first half, they'll lose it, no question.


The better team is winning 12 - 9 at the minute  :Cheer:

----------


## alan45

The Scots are winning 15 - 9   :Cheer:

----------


## alan45

15 - 12   now   lucky kick  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

18 -12  tremendous  eat your heart out Jerry Gusset  :Cheer:

----------


## alan45

And the BEST team won  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

oh flower of scotland when will be see your lights again that fought and died for yer we bit hill and glen and stood against them proud frank haddens army and sent them home words to think again.

Do you think kath is delighted that scotland won the rugby  :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

What a super match today.  It looks like the home nations will be between Ireland and Scotland

----------


## Tannie

My dad watched it so i had to watch it and it was good! WE WON! but my dad was screaming at the referee!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i was watching you've got to be patriotic when scotland are playing england whatever the sport

----------


## Jojo

I'm not speaking to anyone!!!!!!  :Angry:   Its so nice when the ref plays the game for you!!!

Scotland played brill, I won't take that away from them, but the number of penalties given away which even my Welsh hubby questioned, well, you can't beat the ref!! 

 :Angry:   But well done Scotland  :Clap: 

WE WERE ROBBED  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i do not understand the rules of rugby sorry but scotland played better the second half

----------


## Jojo

That cos you had an extra player Kath - he was Irish and called the ref  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

ooh you are a sore loser do you know my sister was working today and she was left at the home of frank haddens brother caring for him while the rest of the family enjoyed all the home comforts of the hospitallity suite at murrayfield

----------


## Jojo

That is pretty awful if you ask me Kath - he should have been there.

I'm only a sore loser, when blatant penalties are awarded wrongly  :Rotfl: 

But I still applaude the scots for never giving up  :Clap:  congrats to them

----------


## Katy

the scots di really well there defence was excellent all the way through. I couldnt hear much or the game as mum kept shouting jump on him get him everytime Engalnd got the ball. Its looking pretty open no for the championship. Any team could win.

----------


## alan45

ARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH  Why do they have to use that know-all **** Jerry Guscot

----------


## myra129

Hensons a substitute?? Argh were doomed   :Crying:

----------


## alan45

Looks like a good try to me for Wales

----------


## myra129

JUst seen it  :Smile:  Stephen Jones isnt on form today tho   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## myra129

I got running commentry from my 8 yr old daughter while im on here, shes getting so excited bless her

----------


## alan45

Great kick by O'Gara,  5-3   Come on Ireland

----------


## alan45

Oh look Pretty boy Hensen is on

----------


## myra129

I wouldnt say he's a pretty boy Alan... it all depends on _your_ taste tho

----------


## Katy

did you see Hensons fake tan, he must have spent too much time on the sunbed instead of practicing his kicks.

Great win for Ireland they were really good. 

i hope Marcus horans ok his injury looked pretty bad.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Ireland 31-5 Wales.

Comprehensive.

----------


## Katy

im really excited about the Ireland game. The atmosphere would be great with it being the last game at lansdowne road.

My mums a Scot and me and my dad are Irish. Should be fun in my living room this afternoon.

----------


## alan45

Yes Im looking forward to this game this afternoon. If both teams play to their full potential it should be a cracker

----------


## CrazyLea

Well the Wales one is going well.. We're actually playing good for once.. gooo Wales  :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I see Crazylea has gone rather quiet since then...... :Ponder:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

Well the best team won,  even though it was a scappy second half


IRELAND  15     SCOTLAND    9

----------


## Katy

Ireland did well, i think it would have been a better game if they had scored a try though. My mum even said they deserved to win.

----------


## CrazyLea

> I see Crazylea has gone rather quiet since then......


lol! yeah not so good as i first thought.. but we still drew, which is a big thing for Wales lol

----------


## Katy

was the final score 18 18 with wales italy. I didnt see the end. 

What does the table look like now.

----------


## CrazyLea

Yep the final score was 18-18... to wales  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chloe O'brien

scotland lost boo! hoo! well at least we were not thrashed

----------


## alan45

> was the final score 18 18 with wales italy. I didnt see the end. 
> 
> What does the table look like now.


It looks something like THIS with IRELAND RIGHTLY AT THE TOP  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Katy

looks good now. Competition really is open.

----------


## alan45

Oh dear the wheels appear to have fallen off the chariot

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What a load of tripe from the English.   :Mad: 

What a bunch of losers, no organisation, no passion, pathetic.   :Mad:

----------


## alan45

> What a load of tripe from the English.  
> 
> What a bunch of losers, no organisation, no passion, pathetic.


And to listen to Jerry Guscott he fancies them to beat the Irish next week  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Meh, they'd probably lose to Italy if they were playing them at Twickenham next week  :Wal2l:

----------


## Jojo

I am embarrassed to be an immense England rugby fan - what a pathetic attempt, my god, its a long time since I have seen them play that badly  :Angry:

----------


## Katy

Come on Ireland, looks like the championship all depends on next weekend.

Im quite sad that there knocking down lansdowne road. 

Only one more week left.

----------


## Katy

not the championship but we still got the triple crown, well done Ireland. 

It was a pretty tense ending. I though England had won. Maybe next year.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe, but it doesn't look likely.

England are all over the place.  What a disgrace they are, Robinson must go NOW.

Well done to Ireland, I know a certain Alan will be very happy on the Triple Crown.  Then again Wales almost performed a miracle which would have sent Ireland into dreamworld.

----------


## Jojo

> Maybe, but it doesn't look likely.
> 
> England are all over the place.  What a disgrace they are, Robinson must go NOW.
> 
> Well done to Ireland, I know a certain Alan will be very happy on the Triple Crown.  Then again Wales almost performed a miracle which would have sent Ireland into dreamworld.


Yet again I was embarrassed to be English!!! Although, dare i say it, the ball WAS in touch and there were 2 bad linesman decisions made, BUT, England did not deserve to win the game...though Irelands second row player (no 18)  :Nono:  dirty player.  But congrats to Ireland on the Triple Crown, especially over St Patricks Weekend....

----------


## Richie_lecturer

England are so bad right now, the Irish could have gone on a St Paddywhack binge drinking session for 24 hours non-stop upto the game, and still beaten us.

Pathetic.

----------


## Jojo

> England are so bad right now, the Irish could have gone on a St Paddywhack binge drinking session for 24 hours non-stop upto the game, and still beaten us.
> 
> Pathetic.


Their playing has been diabolical - no set pieces, no real clue on what they are supposed to be doing - awful to watch... They should really have taken note of the 7's team in the Commonwealth games this last week, they might have learnt something....

Very embarrassing

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Better still, they should have just gone down to the local school, who would show the Seniors up, big time.

----------


## Jojo

> Better still, they should have just gone down to the local school, who would show the Seniors up, big time.


Well, our local primary school team certainly would thats for sure!!!

----------

